# Music to work to



## Johnny J (Mar 9, 2013)

How's it going, long time roamer, first time poster. 

I like to listen to creative music when I'm creating. Music like flying lotus, sound of amsa, bonobo and africa hitech.

Anymore suggestions? What do you recommend? I'm always on the lookout for new inspiring sounds to get the creative juices flowing.


----------



## TrainGraphix75 (Jan 26, 2013)

I just listen to my mp3 player, quite happy to listen to the songs on that. A high collection of 80s stuff, bit of Coldplay, Foster The People does the trick.


----------



## Karolina (Jan 2, 2013)

Before I used to listen a lot of Pink Floyd or Sigur Ros music. now i take a lot of inspiration from Jazz music. Like Bill Evans, Billie Holiday, Robert Glasper, E.S.T, Roy Hardgrove, Ella Fitzgerald and a lot more.
Or there are some "chillout" music ( well..for me, at least  ), like mogwai, God is an Astronout, Boards of Canada, Godspeed You Black Emperor. or there is a lot of great minimalistic composers like P.Glass, S.Reich, M.Monk, Brian Eno, Gavin Bryars...and a lot more


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

It depends on what I'm doing at the moment. Lately I've been into allot of Dark art, Goth, horror so I've been using bands like Type O Negative, Rammstein, Tool, different under ground bands, Heavy metal some related. I recently did a piece that was published with an article that was used in some discussion magazines, I used Pink Floyd. Some time I just let the radio go. Like when I'm doing graphic related stuff. I like classical music also. Sometimes I go with silence and allow my thoughts to carry me. 
Of course if I'm doing cowboy art I listen to classic rock. (cant take country).


----------



## Demitri (Jul 22, 2014)

idk about you, but i love to listen to rock when i draw. some times i hear a song and an image pops into my head and i listen to that song over and over again and draw that image. that's where my best work comes from.


----------



## odessaholl (3 mo ago)

i like to work with music of BlacKPink


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

Just alot of dynamic violin. Lindsey stirling has alot of nice pieces.


----------



## Pirls (3 mo ago)

I like drawing while people talk. Head to a cafe or something.


----------



## Hiajarose (27 d ago)

Johnny J said:


> How's it going, long time roamer, first time poster.
> 
> I like to listen to creative music when I'm creating. Music like flying lotus, sound of amsa, bonobo and africa hitech.
> 
> Anymore suggestions? What do you recommend? I'm always on the lookout for new inspiring sounds to get the creative juices flowing.


I've been enjoying Nordic Folk music as well as Soothing music on Spotify. Helps me get lost in what I am doing and not watch the clock, keep the creative juices flowing.


----------



## tatiana667 (1 mo ago)

depending on mood it can go from grunge my fav pearl jam through tool Metallica to Gojira and others and somtimes even melodic poetry


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

Background music gets in the way of creativity for me, so I paint/write in silence.


----------



## RTan (16 d ago)

I usually have a movie or tv show playing on my other monitor, but as far as music I like to listen to movie scores. Depending on the illustration I would find a score for a movie that has the same mood as my painting.


----------

